# Goon V1.5 getting sold off



## Po7713 (23/6/17)

Hi guys 

I've noticed so many goon V1.5 for sale on the forum, and I am just wondering what is going on? 

Is this just maby people jumping on the hype train, or is the V1.5 not as good as the origenal? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (23/6/17)

Asked samething similar . Look at this tread 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/goon-1-5.t38981/


----------



## Po7713 (23/6/17)

andro said:


> Asked samething similar . Look at this tread
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/goon-1-5.t38981/


Thanks for the reply @andro but I think it's the wrong link it takes me to "your favorite flavors" or maby it's my Device? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (23/6/17)

Weird . It take me to the rigth place. Search the forum with : goon 1.5
And is a tread i started . @KZOR does a review . Imo if u have another goon leave the new one if u dont have one yet is gonna be a lovely atty


----------



## Po7713 (23/6/17)

Thanks for the advice and I will check out your thread. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

